# sand fless



## damnifino3 (Sep 23, 2012)

Any of the local shops from FWB to Navarre carry any live sand fleas for tomorrow morning?

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


----------



## Cant.Git.Enuf (Jan 21, 2013)

I don't think so but a rake is only 20 bucks and they are thick right now


----------



## JPack58 (Aug 25, 2013)

damnifino3 said:


> Any of the local shops from FWB to Navarre carry any live sand fleas for tomorrow morning?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I777 using Forum Runner


Like the other poster said, you can easily catch them while fishing. Just need a rake. Watch the waves as they roll back and and you can see them in the sand. Heck you don't need a rake if you don't mind digging in the surf!!!:thumbup:


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

JPack58 said:


> Like the other poster said, you can easily catch them while fishing. Just need a rake. Watch the waves as they roll back and and you can see them in the sand. Heck you don't need a rake if you don't mind digging in the surf!!!:thumbup:


 
yea unless you like your manicure that much then you don't need a rake. just watch the surf on rough days. sucks when the waves hit you in the a** and knock you over as you dig. haha


----------



## andrethegiant (Sep 14, 2010)

I can't ever seem to catch them by hand but I can catch the mess out if them with a rake


----------



## jmiller2502 (May 31, 2013)

when we went surf fishingfor the first time birdnest made a strainer out of a 5 gallon bucket and we just shoveled sand in from the surf and caught a few


----------



## DavidM (Apr 5, 2013)

Cant.Git.Enuf said:


> I don't think so but a rake is only 20 bucks and they are thick right now


Who carries a rake for 20 bucks?


----------

